#   >    .  -
.  .      1  2016.       ?

----------


## Larkson

> .  .      1  2016.       ?


     .
     - ,    -  , .
  .      ,, 28-  ,      ,

----------

> ,, 28-  ,      ,


,  - .    .

----------


## Xpander

> .


   ?
.     ...

----------

,       ,

----------

!    ?       .    .

----------


## topalov

.     )))

----------


## Danila

.pdf

----------

1213  !   !!!!!

----------


## Danila

> 1213  !   !!!!!


-  .
"   !!!" -  .

----------


## topalov

> 1213


  -  ,   ...
  ,     .  .

----------


## margo46

1,213  -  !!!
       ? ,   28 .  , ,  ::flirt:: ,   ...

----------

,     .  .  ""   . +    .    ""   !

----------

,      ,         .     ?

----------


## Xpander

-        ,   ?

----------

,    - ,    -  =)

----------


## Larkson

> .pdf


    " ",     "".       ?

----------

?       .   .

----------

> ?       .   .


      =)

----------


## Larkson

> ?       .   .


   -  -    .  ,    , ,   .

----------


## Larkson

> -  .
> "   !!!" -  .


   "".    ?     ,     2 ,     ,       .    , .   .     ,   .,       .
        -     -   ,   (-, ,),,     ,    .
...

----------

> -  -    .  ,    , ,   .


     ,    ?

      ,            .      , .

----------

,    .

----------

> ,    .


  ?

----------

.

----------


## Larkson

> ,    ?


, .    ,  .




> ,    .


  ??  ?

       ,  .
 -   :Smilie:

----------



----------

-  ,   ?        ?

----------

,    .      (   ),    :Frown: (

----------


## Larkson

> 


http://www.ug.ru/article/893

----------


## topalov

.

----------

,  .....

----------

,      ,                ?

----------


## Larkson

> .





> ,  .....


-
" -  ,     ,    ,    - ,    ,   "

----------


## Larkson

> ,      ,                ?


 ,,,  ,  ,    , .
     , ,     (  ),

----------

,   ,  (   )   .    ?    ?   )     -    ,      (  ,   )

----------

> ,,,  ,  ,    , .
>      , ,     (  ),


        " "  ,           - .    ,       -.

----------

> ,   ,  (   )   .    ?    ?   )     -    ,      (  ,   )


    ,      .     , .

----------

,      ,      ,

----------


## Larkson

> " "  ,           - .


  ,   .
 -

----------

> ,   .
>  -


        ,       ,   .,

----------

-  ?

----------


## 1978

,           ,               !   !  ,  !

----------


## 1978

,       !    !  .     !  ,      ,      !

----------

-
.. 

  !

​       - ( ..  01.12.2015  01-02-57/15-0-0)    2016            -         - (        -)     .

​1.  ,  ,     ,   . 7    06.12.2011 N 402- "  ",  :
1.            .
3.                           ,      .
    (      )       -  (       ).                     ,               . ,     (, )    ,    -,        06.12.2011 N 402-        ,           (    ):
-       ,   ;
-        ( ,  ,    .);
-      ,      -       -    ,                 ..

2.      -            -   .
        (   08.05.2010 N 83- "                () ")    (  ,      )    ()  .
   ()                   ,            -.               12.01.1996 N 7-         03.11.2006 N 174-   ,      .
 . 9.2    12.01.1996 N 7-           ()   ()        ,    ,  ,      ,   ,         () .         ,          ()  ().          - (    )        ,     -.         -   (  )       ,        ( ,   ). ,   (-)           ( ,  ),       -.
    -  01.12.2015  01-02-57/15-0-0     (-)  ,       ( ,    ),       - (   ),   -    -.  ,             -     -,      -             - (    ,                   ,       -).

3.       ,    (   )      - ,    ,   :
-        ;
-       ;
-        (44-, 223-);
-     (  )  ..
  ( )     .       ,            .    -   ,       01.12.2015  01-02-57/15-0-0,        ,        -  .              ,        .

       ,                ,       

:

-         -            -,                -   .

  ,
  ​​ ..

----------

,         ,     !

----------

,     ,        .          ,              ,  .....
   ,      .                 .   1    5-10-15 ,     -,    ,      .

----------

> ,     ,        .          ,              ,  .....
>    ,      .                 .   1    5-10-15 ,     -,    ,      .


        ?    ? 
    -

----------


## .

> ,      .                 .


-.          -  ???       ,   ?

----------

> -.          -  ???       ,   ?


  ?     ,  80%       ""   ,  , ,  ,     ?  .  - .   ...    .

----------

> ,     ,        .          ,              ,  .....
>    ,      .                 .   1    5-10-15 ,     -,    ,      .


,  ,      .   ,        ,    .
   ,      -   !!!

----------

> ,     .  .  ""   . +    .    ""   !


       !
 !
       .
   .
   -  ,    ...
,  !

            ..
   " "   (   1   ) .
   , ,   !
          .
   !
  !

----------

> ,       !    !  .     !  ,      ,      !


      .    ,      .   ,    ?     ?

----------

> !
>  !
>        .
>    .
>    -  ,    ...
> ,  !
> 
>             ..
>    " "   (   1   ) .
> ...



 ,     ,      ?

----------

> !
>  !
>        .
>    .
>    -  ,    ...
> ,  !
> 
>             ..
>    " "   (   1   ) .
> ...


    ? 
       .        .
 ,   ,   .
          .
 ,     . ,  "",    ...

----------

,            ,            :Smilie:

----------

> ,            ,


! ))))

----------

,   ,       ,    .          "".       ,   .   -          ,        .

----------

> ,   ,       ,    .          "".       ,   .   -          ,        .


 .
     -    .         .

----------


## 1978

> !
>  !
>        .
>    .
>    -  ,    ...
> ,  !
> 
>             ..
>    " "   (   1   ) .
> ...


,         ,          ,     ??????? -  ,   !

----------

> ,         ,          ,     ??????? -  ,   !


,      :Smilie:        ,          .
  MBA,               -   .

  ,   )

----------

> !
>  !
>        .
>    .
>    -  ,    ...
> ,  !
> 
>             ..
>    " "   (   1   ) .
> ...


 ?  ?!

----------


## 1978

> ,            ,          .
>   MBA,               -   .
> 
>   ,   )


   -- ,   :      ,     ,    ..  ..,     ,    .    :              (2003 ),   ,    ,    ,        .    ,  !  :Frown:

----------

> ,         ,          ,     ??????? -  ,   !


    ,  ,      !!!!    ,  .      ,    .
   ? 
    .

----------

> -- ,   :      ,     ,    ..  ..,     ,    .    :              (2003 ),   ,    ,    ,        .    ,  !


  .   ,  )))
     2002 .
,   ,   . 
  ,  ....

----------

> ,   )


   ,  ...    ...
     -    ,    ,     " ,   ,    "...  ,  ,  ,      ,    " ",         ....

   ....(, , ),   ... ..  ,   ...  ,     ,      ...    ...  ...        ...    ...  ...

----------


## 17

,     Key Performance Indicators (KPI),    ,       ,       ...

----------

,    402- "                          ,      ,          ,     -          ,         .  ,   ,   ,       ..  ..  ,       ,   . -  ,  -  ,    ,         !  ????    ,   ,      ,       ,   ,  ,  ,  ....    .

----------

> ?     ,  80%       ""   ,  , ,  ,     ?  .  - .   ...    .


 ?????    ,      ,             ,          ( ,   ).     --         ( -- ;   -- )     ""        ,         (      ).   ,        ?????????????????????????

----------


## Larkson

> ?????    ,      ,             ,          ( ,   ).     --         ( -- ;   -- )     ""        ,         (      ).   , ** ?????????????????????????


  , -.""   .       -     -.
,        ,     - .,  , ....    ,?

----------


## Larkson

> *  .*   1    5-10-15 ,     -,    ,      .


,      . ,        ,     .     ,,.,     ""



> -.          -  ???       ,   ?


     ,   ,      .      ,    (  )

----------

> ?????    ,      ,             ,          ( ,   ).     --         ( -- ;   -- )     ""        ,         (      ).   ,        ?????????????????????????


  ,    . -,         .  ,   ,           ( ) .      2     :    - "" ,     -"   ".    ...      - " "  ,      .        .    .     .,               .     ,  1    ,  -  ,  .. ,       ,  .    ,       .       ,   "",   ,       "".

        ,     :       ?   :      ,    ;            ? ,   ...



"..    ,  ...    ...
     -    ,    ,     " ,   ,    "...  ,  ,  ,      ,    " ",         ...."
  -         . , , . -   .

----------

> ,  ,    .  ,      ,   ,     .     ,, .,      ""
>    ,  ,   ,      .       ,    (  )


,        .  ,  .
     ,   .., , ,   ( - ,  - ).

----------


## Rahsch

> -,         .


**,   ,      -. ,          ,     .

     , ,   ,         ,       .         " ",  ,         .

    ,   ,          .     ,    ,    . ,   .        ?        .       :                .

----------

Rahsch!
 ,            ,       ,    -  .             .     ,          44-  223-, 83-,      ,           . 
, ,   .

----------

,

----------

,        ???
    ? 
   ,       .
       .   .    ,  , .      ????        ? 
 ,    ,   ,    ....       .... ???

----------

> ,


 ?

----------

> ,       .       ,   "",   ,       "".


,           )))))

,         ,     ,  , ,  ...

----------

-!      -  !         ,        .      .    .

----------


## Larkson

> *,        .  ,  .*


     ?



> [B]**     ,   .., **, , **  ( - ,  - ).


        ,

----------

> ,     :       ?   :      ,    ;            ? ,   ...


     ,       .     ?????          ,   (  --  -,      )....       ( --   ,   --   ,        ) !!!!!!!     ,        !!!!!       ,     ,     (          ,     ).  :   10 ,    8 ,      .     (    , )     . , .

----------

> **,   ,      -. ,          ,     .


       .   -   " "?   .      ?
 ,     .   -  .  .

----------

, ?      ,   ...            ,    -     , !       : ,    .    ""     ( )  ,        . 
-          .

----------

.

    ,    - -.
        14 .. ,    :Smilie: 

        !)

----------


## .

> -  .  .


 ,  ,   :Smilie:         .   ,        . -       .    -   " "     
 ,          .             ))

----------

,   .
    ,           ?          ?     ,        .

----------


## Rahsch

> .  -   " "?


   .



> ?


  ?



> .


     ,         ,         .      ,     ?
       ,   .   ,   .    - .

    ,       .  ,         ?          .

----------

> ,       .  ,         ?          .


 ,  ???   ?  ?
 - - ,  .    ,  .
     .

----------

> ,  ???   ?  ?
>  - - ,  .    ,  .
>      .


   ,      ,       ,   ,    .   ,  .   :  .       ,     !!!!

----------

,   ,      ,      . 
  ,           -   .
  ,      ,        .  ,  -       ,        .

----------


## Larkson

> ,   ,      ,      . 
>   ,           -   .
>   ,      ,        . * ,  -       ,       * .


,-   ?     ,   ? :Wow:

----------

> ,   ,      ,      . 
>   ,           -   .
>   ,      ,        .  ,  -       ,        .


,  .
    "    ,     ,         "  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  -       ,        .


,           . -       - -  . .          -  ,       :Frown:

----------

,    ,    .   ,            , ,   .. -          -    (  ,  ),   ,      ..   ,    -   ,   ...
 -       ,         ...      .  

    .

----------

[QUOTE=;54615605]  ,    . -,         .  ,   ,           ( ) .      2     :    - "" ,     -"   ". 

 ,      ,  ,  -  :   ,     ,      !!!???   ,                 !     ,       , ,        !    (  ),  ,     !

----------

> ,  .
>     "    ,     ,         "


 ,      .  -      .        .
     ...     ?

----------

! -  !   ?     ?

----------

> ! -  !   ?     ?


  ?   ,    ,   .     .  -  ,  ,    ,   .

----------

> ?   ,    ,   .     .  -  ,  ,    ,   .


,           , ,  , , ,    )))) ,    ,       !

----------

> ,    ,       !


!  ...      ?  :Smilie:         !

----------

?    ?    ,  

        ,        ((

----------

> ?    ?    ,  
> 
>         ,        ((


     ,      .        .

----------

> ?    ?    ,  
> 
>         ,        ((


  ,        ....... ,  ,   ........

----------

.
       ,     .
   23:59:59 30    -      ,           .

----------

,!!!  ,       .

----------

,    ,    .   ?

----------

,   .    .

----------

-,,..     .  ..               .       ?  - ,  ,,   - ,  .

----------

,   .     ?

----------

> -    ,    ,     " ,   ,    "...  ,  ,  ,      ,    " ",         ...."
> 
>   -         . , , . -   .


 ???     ,                ?   55       ,            ....

   ...  -    -    ,    ""

----------

> ,     ,        .          ,              ,  .....
>    ,      .                 .   1    5-10-15 ,     -,    ,      .


  ,     ,  -   ?   -      -   .   ()   ,   ,     ,      :Smilie:  ().      ?   ?    ,    5-10-15 ,   ?        ?      .     .       ,           -,      .        " ",    . ,   ..   :   ,    ,        .   .?     .  ?  ?

----------

,  ,    

         ))
      ??        ,      
            ,     ,  ))

      ?

----------

> ?     ,  80%       ""   ,  , ,  ,     ?  .  - .   ...    .


    !   .     ,    ,    .!  ,   7   ,   ?!  ! ,    ,            ,        ..

----------


## Lizaveta01

[QUOTE=;54620114]   !   .     ,    ,    .!  ,   7   ,   ?!  ! ,    ,            ,        ..
   .     , ,   , ,       .         ....

----------

!         ,   -.... .....               .     ,      -  55,     60     ,      .   !!!!! ,   -    .     .  - ,   ,       !!!!!

----------

> !         ,   -.... .....               .     ,      -  55,     60     ,      .   !!!!! ,   -    .     .  - ,   ,       !!!!!


   !     ,    .    -    ,          .

----------

> !         ,   -.... .....               .     ,      -  55,     60     ,      .   !!!!! ,   -    .     .  - ,   ,       !!!!!


  (   )!      !     "  "!    : " !!!!!!!!". !!!!!!

----------

> : " !!!!!!!!"


       ?  :Smilie:

----------

> (   )!      !     "  "!    : " !!!!!!!!". !!!!!!


 ,     ,     , -        !    .

----------

> ?


    .
 ,       1 , 30    .
 ,      -  25          :Smilie:

----------


## 1212

> .
>  ,       1 , 30    .
>  ,      -  25


  ) , ,   .      ,   .         9  .

----------

1 .     ,  ?

----------


## La Femme

> 1 .     ,  ?


     .               ,      ???

----------

,       ,    ,

----------

> ,       ,    ,


   ? ,  ,   ,     ""   !

----------

?  .    .    . 😨 ,    .  .     .    .

----------


## Chapajghh

,  -   -     , , ,  ,    ( )...     (, ).

----------

> ,  -   -     , , ,  ,    ( )...     (, ).


,  :  - ,   -    ! ,     ,     ,    -           (      ).         -     99- .

----------

> ,  :  - ,   -    ! ,     ,     ,    -           (      ).         -     99- .


 ?
   .
95%    " "  "   , ".
  ,      ,      -  25    .

----------

> ?
>    .
> 95%    " "  "   , ".
>   ,      ,      -  25    .


  ,             .    ! ,  , ,  . ,    ,   ,       .

----------

> ?
>    .
> 95%    " "  "   , ".
>   ,      ,      -  25    .



     ,    ,      ,      ,    ,         ,  ,         ,  ......   .....,  ....     ..... ,   !

----------


## Miramia

.  ,    ,  .           .

----------

> .  ,    ,  .           .


    ,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


  !     ""?  402-    ,    .        " "?     -  !!!

----------

> !     ""?  402-    ,    .        " "?     -  !!!


    .
     .

   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Miramia

> !     ""?  402-    ,    .        " "?     -  !!!


)))   .   ,      .

----------

> )))   .   ,      .


         ,     01.10.16

----------

?

----------

?

----------

> ?


        ,   ,

----------

,           ,    ,         .  ,    ,    -,   (   )  ,    .

----------

> ,   ,


              .   - -    ,   .   .

----------

> .  ,    ,  .           .


  " ":  -    ,  -    ,     , , ,     -   . 

,  ,   ,    ,   . - , ,     , .   "    "      , ,   . 

 ,    .    .

----------

!!!
   :
"...                -. ,      ( -   )      .   34            :      ,                            ()  ()          ().   ,             ( :   !!!!!)       .         ,        .       ,                   ....
     .   "      "

----------

,          .     ,       , , .

----------

"   ", 2015, N 4



            ( - ).       ,   ,           .    -          .  ,         .



-      "           ",   18 - 19  2009 .  . ,   ,            .      ..            :
" ,        , -   .  .     ,   ,       ,       ".
           .  ,              .
 1 . 30            ( - ).  ,     (,   )   :
-  ;
-  ,  ,             ,    ,     , ,  ,     .
 ,   . 1 . 2 . 30 ,       -      . ,      ..   ,          .    -       ,        .
                     .        ,       (),     .    ,      ,    . ,       ,              .         .
, ,       ,   . 33 .          . 3 . 2 . 30, . 31 .        ,                                ,    (. 2 . 2 . 30 ).
           ,       ,     ,     (. 5 . 33 ).
,          .      ,   ,       (. 3 . 30 ).



 1  7 . 32          ,   ,   .           ( - ), ,  . 3 . 32 ,      ,    (. 4  6 . 32 ):
-    ( - )       ,      ,       ,        ,   ,    , -  ,         (. 5 . 32 );
-    .
 . 1 . 32       :
-   ;
-   ;
-          -     ,       .
       .                    (. 2 . 32 ).



 . 17 . 184   ,          .     ,            .          ()  ( )    ,       ,  :
-   () ;
-   .
        ,       .
               () ,  ,    ()    . 1 . 280 .        ,      .

 -  ()

  "     ",  9  2015 . ( - ),  ..,    ,   "        web-".           ,  -,    ,   .       ,    .          :
-     ;
-     -  .
   ,     ,    .
    -     ,    ,   , :
-   ;
-  .
         ,         .       ,            .
 2015 .              .   ,           - .   ,             -.
                  .         :
-     ;
-      ;
-        .
          -  ,       .     ,  ,     .



       .  ,       : "       20%,      -    10%   ".
  ,  ,  ,        ,  ,    .       "   ".           .   ,   80%       .
      ,      .       ,  " ",     .
  -          .   ,   ,                 -    ,     :
-    () ;
-     ;
-             ,    ,     "" .
        ,  .  ,         :
-    ;
-      ;
-   .
          .   ,       ,      .
       ,       .   ,            ,    .         ,     .       ,    ,     .   ,                 . ,            ,         .



              ,     .
            ,   ,     .
,                .
            .         ,    .
1)      ()         ;
2)     ()    () ;
3)            () ,  (),       ,    ( ,  ).
,         ,   ,     ,               .
                    ,    ,                    .
       "  ",         ,           ().
             (),         ,    ().
 ,             ()   ,      ,    .

..



25.05.2015

----------

!       .     ,      ,       .
        402-,     .

----------

> " ":  -    ,  -    ,     , , ,     -   . 
> 
> ,  ,   ,    ,   . - , ,     , .   "    "      , ,   . 
> 
>  ,    .    .


!  !  ,    : ,  ,     . -       ,     .    ,      .            ,      ,  !         ,      .   , .

----------

> .   - -    ,   .   .


  ,   - 3-4       ?
  ,   ,       ))

  ,    ,  7

----------

> .
>      .
> 
>    ?


,    .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> 


  , ,   :
1)   
2)

----------

> ,   - 3-4       ?
>   ,   ,       ))
> 
>   ,    ,  7


     3-4 .    7?

----------

> ,   - 3-4       ?
>   ,   ,       ))


  !  -   -    :Smilie:      - ,         ,   ,   ,    . -  .

----------

> !  -   -        - ,         ,   ,   ,    . -  .


  ,  ,      ?)      -     
   ,  ,         
   ,   ((

----------

.

----------

,      -  .     .

 /

, ,       .           .    .            ,              .        ,     .

                                ,     .              .

        ...             () ,    .

   1213     , -   .

,      .

  1565        .      .

        (, -,       . .), , , -    .                .

      2  4 ,    - ,       .    , ,    ,    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,        (   ,    .),  , ,  .

       2  3  .     ,    .           64  ,      .

 1994        .    ,        , ,   ,  , .      ,        .      ,   ,    ,  ,     2-.      ,      . , ,     ,   .

   ,          - ,    ,  ,      .      ,     ,     ,  , -,       ,  .

 - ,  ,  ,    .    .      .   !   .

     45   ( ),            .      ,         .

      ,   .

         ,       ,       ,     ,   .  ,    .

      ,  :  ,              ,       ,        .

          ,            .          ,         ,          . -    ,  ,  ,   .

  ,    .       : ",   ".  "  ".      ?   ,       ,   .

             .      ,     .         ,       ,      .     .  :   .  .     ,   .

     ,          .     ,      ,    -.        .        ,    .

   500  700     50  70    .   90%       10%    .  ,      50%,    .  70%     , 20%   ,     , 10%   .

           2 ,      ,      .      ,    .  2016      37  .       .

 , .

----------

,  .

----------

01-29/3  11.01.16



-   
190098, -,
., .4, 
01 2016 . 01/29-,^
.: 571-52-92,570-66-12
: 571-94-60
e-mail: spbloDrofobrf2!bk.ru
terkomspb@bk.ru

 -
 ..
  !

   5-  2013 . N44-03 !0    
 , ,       "
(    : 2 , 28  2013 ., 4 , 21 , 24
, 1,29,31  2014 ., 8 , 6 , 29 , 13  2015 .).
  . .1 .1  ,   , 

,    , , ,
      , 
       ,  , :
 - ,    
,  ,      
 .
    .1-2 . 8  :   

  .      


(, ).      

         ,
 ,  .   ,
 ,   ,  
 ,   ,    ,
     ,   
   ,     
  .
   .1 . 15  :  
    ,    
  ,       
  .  
-
1 8 , 0 1 . 2016
001066336561
  .24     
,       , .. 
  (, ),   
  ,     .
     , 
 -    


.    ,   , 
    .2 .278   , 
  ,      
     .

    .  
,   ,       
,         
  ,     44-.
    ,    
   2016         
   -    
()     () 
   -   
 ,   -  
 ,    -
.  ,     ,    
  01.10.2016 .
 ,       5  2013 .
N 44- "      , ,   
   "  -    
      ,  ycnjr,  
  ,       
,         
  .


-.
 .
 rv ..

----------

,   , .. 0  0 ,      ????     ,    !

----------

> ,   , .. 0  0 ,      ????     ,    !


,       ?  ,    ,    ,    .     -       .  ? ,       .

----------

> ,       ?  ,    ,    ,    .     -       .  ? ,       .


  ?    ?  ,     ...

----------


## topalov

> 


    . )))



> 


   ?
__ .
   ,  ...

----------


## topalov

> 


 .      .

----------


## topalov

> -





> 5-  2013 . N44-


_     44-?
    .       .

----------


## topalov

> ,   ((


-.
  (,   ..).
..     .



> ,   ,       
> ,


 .  ""   ?

----------

> . )))
> 
>    ,  ...


       ,          . ,       ,    - .   !  :Wink:

----------

> _     44-?
>     .       .


 ,   .     ,    ,  ? 
 ,   ,        .

   - ,    .

----------


## Chapajghh

, ,  !   -   .     .

----------

.           .

----------

> .           .


   ?!        ,    -   ?       ,               :Wink:     .

----------

> ?!        ,    -   ?       ,                  .


       ,             :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ,     ,     .  ,   - ,    ,       ,          .

----------

> ,     ,     .  ,   - ,    ,       ,          .


    ?  ,    -     ,

----------

> ?!        ,    -   ?       ,                  .


 ? ..  ,      ( )    ??????  ?       (,   ..  .),  ,    . , !    ,        ,      ..   ,     ,       ,    ?      ?

----------

> ,       ?  ,    ,    ,    .     -       .  ? ,       .


  ,         !     ,         !       44-  .

----------

> ?!        ,    -   ?       ,                  .


     ,  ?  !!!

----------

> ?!        ,    -   ?       ,                  .


    ,   ,    ,    !     ,     100%,      !                ,   ,     ,   ,        )

----------

> ,   ,    ,    !     ,     100%,      !                ,   ,     ,   ,        )


       ,      :      ,

----------

> ,      :      ,


   ,    .

----------

> ,    .


 ,       ,       ,       ,     ,        ..        ) )

----------

> ,   ,    ,    !     ,     100%,      !                ,   ,     ,   ,        )


     ...        ! 
1.                
2.    ,         ,   -  44-  223-. ,      ,      .     .        .
    ,      .            ,  ,          .

----------

> 1 .     ,  ?


       ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=;54626942]       ,  .        2,     .           ,             ,  01.10.       .     ,       .

----------

> ...        ! 
> 1.                
> 2.    ,         ,   -  44-  223-. ,      ,      .     .        .
>     ,      .            ,  ,          .


       ,    -    ... !

----------


## topalov

> 01.10.


 -   ""   .

----------

.          ,   ,    .   ,      .       .    ,   .  .
        2 .      ,  : , ,     ...     ,      .  .
 ,      .      ,       ..  1-   50  100 .  .  ,   !!!!
           .    .   .          .       .           ,     .       .
        .    .   -   ?

----------

> .          ,   ,    .   ,      .       .    ,   .  .
>         2 .      ,  : , ,     ...     ,      .  .
>  ,      .      ,       ..  1-   50  100 .  .  ,   !!!!
>            .    .   .          .       .           ,     .       .
>         .    .   -   ?


 ,            .           ,     ?

"...    .       .    ,   .  "         ?    ?

" ...        2 .      ,  : , ,     ...     ,      .  ." , .  ,        .         -  .     ,   .

".. ,      .      ,       ..  1-   50  100 .  .  ,   !!!!"
     -    1.         .        - ,  . ,  1  , , .

"           .    . 
  .   ,        ,   ?  ?       ,  .           . ,    .   , ,    .

"  .          .       .           ,     . "
  .    .                 . 

"      ."   
              ?   "" ,     ?   ,     44-,      ,    : ,    .    94- ,    44- .

"        .    .   -   ?"
   .    :        .  1000   1000           ,     . 1000      1000 .! .         +  +  + ...

----------

> "        .    .   -   ?"
>    .    :        .  1000   1000           ,     . 1000      1000 .! .         +  +  + ...


 -  !       - !     ,   402-.   !
        . 
  -       .    !!!       -   !

: 1000 , 1000 , , ...      ! !!!

----------

"          ,   ,    .   ,      .      ". 
 ,      :Smilie:             .        .  ,      . 
     ...   ,       ?  ,        .         ,    ,  ,   .
"  .          .       .           ,     . " -    .    ,  .    200   .

----------

> "      ,  .    200   .


 ?        -   "200   "?            ?..   !!!

----------

.     .

----------

X   ,      :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> X   ,


   ,   ,         .     ?

----------

> 


  .
  402-          .
   /   44-   ,      ,  ?
?     .

----------

> .
>   402-          .


      402-!

----------

> 402-!


, ,    
. 3 . 7



> ,      .

----------

,     ! 
       ,           . 
        ,   ""   "".      ,      .     !

----------

> . 3 . 7


   . 3 . 7 402-   ?   "         ".      .    -  !

----------

> . 3 . 7 402-   ?   "         ".      .    -  !


,     ,         ,         :Smilie: 
  ,     .

----------

> , ,    
> . 3 . 7


     44.

----------

> ,     ,         ,        
>   ,     .


 !       ,        ,    -.     :Smilie:

----------

> 44.


  ,  ,    27   ,    .

----------

> ,  ,    27   ,    .


   421.  


1.        .
     ,   ,       ,     .

----------

> 421.  
> 
> 
> 1.        .
>      ,   ,       ,     .


    ?      :Smilie: 
  ,         :Smilie:

----------

10.1.      ()     ( )         .

  .              .
    :
1.  .     
2.  .
3.    
4.  "      , ,       "
   ?   ?

----------

> ?     
>   ,


 ,    ,     !       ,              :Smilie:

----------

> 10.1.      ()     ( )         .
> 
>   .              .
>     :
> 1.  .     
> 2.  .
> 3.    
> 4.  "      , ,       "
>    ?   ?


!           .   -    !

----------

> !           .   -    !


 ,    ,   , ,  /  ?   :Smilie: 
     ,     ,

----------

> ,     ,         ,        
>   ,     .


,  ,   ,        !      ,     ,    ,    !     "" (  :  .  ...)     "", -    .   !

----------

> ,  ,   ,        !      ,     ,    ,    !     "" (  :  .  ...)     "", -    .   !


                  -     ((((

----------

> ,     ,


    -?  -     ?

----------

> ,


  (!)  .

----------

> (!)  .


  :Smilie:

----------

> -?  -     ?


     ,       :Smilie: 
         ,     ,            ,     ,    ,      )

----------

?

----------

> ,      
>          ,     ,            ,     ,    ,      )


 -    ,  -,     ,        .         .      ,      .      ,           ,  ,   .

----------

,        ,    -  :Smilie:

----------

.  ?

----------

> .  ?


     -,    ,     .

----------

> ,      
>          ,     ,            ,     ,    ,      )


    ,      (  ,  ).   :   ,    (  ,     ).    , - , - . -      ,     .          !    .

----------

> ,    ,   , ,  /  ?  
>      ,     ,


   .      .

----------



----------

> .      .


        ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


         (. 162  ),   ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## margo46

,  ... :Talk:

----------

> ?


  ,    !

----------


## topalov

....     )))

----------


## Nina V

,      2014-2015 ...

----------

> ....     )))


....     ?

----------

,      .

----------

,     ,     .            .         .   ,     . 
    .    ,         ,     . 
,       .,      ,        ))  ,   .

----------

> -,    ,     .


       ,  .     , . .    ,         .  -     ,    .

----------


## Tata52676

> ,  .     , . .    ,         .  -     ,    .


 ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Tata52676

.         6.    .

----------

-     ""       12.02.2016.?   ,      ,  :
http://www.finmarket.ru/news/4219376
http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/news/2016-0...nny-bukhuchet/
http://lifenews78.ru/news/184899

----------


## Tata52676

"          ,       ,  ..  ,  2016            , ,   .,    200  ."

         .

----------


## Larkson

> "          ,       ,  ..  ,  2016            , ,   .,    200  ."
> 
>          .


     -  .
"  , **         ,        "
     ,      ?   ,  .
 :
"...       10 " -   -      ?
    (    ,  6-7  /,  10),    

    :
"        -     "

----------

11.02   ""              .     .

----------

http://abnews.ru/2016/02/15/deputaty...gskix-shkolax/

----------

> 11.02   ""              .     .



       ,    ,  .               .

 ,             .            .   ,      ,           .        .

http://abnews.ru/2015/04/13/prokurat...burga-zakonno/

----------


## Tata52676

[QUOTE=Larkson;54631557]     -  .

"...       10 " -   -      ?
    (    ,  6-7  /,  10),    

    4 ( )  12 ( ) .   .    ,     ,         - .            .    : "   ? - . -    ? - .-    ."         ,   .

----------


## topalov

> ,   .


   " "    ...

----------


## Tata52676

> " "    ...


  10.1.      ()     ( )         .
  .  .
 
 ,

----------

> "          ,       ,  ..  ,  2016            , ,   .,    200  ."
> 
>          .


   ,     ?????????       ?   ,       ?

----------

[QUOTE=Tata52676;54632082]


> -  .
> 
> "...       10 " -   -      ?
>     (    ,  6-7  /,  10),    
> 
>     4 ( )  12 ( ) .   .    ,     ,         - .            .    : "   ? - . -    ? - .-    ."         ,   .


   20-50 ,  200-500        ! 10        ! ,

----------


## Tata52676

[QUOTE=;54632132]


> 20-50 ,  200-500        ! 10        ! ,


     ,

----------


## kulek

,    .

----------


## Tata52676

> ,    .


    ?

----------


## topalov

> ,


      . -   .
         ""?

----------


## kulek

,      ..    ,  .

----------


## Tata52676

> ,      ..    ,  .


     ?

----------


## kulek

.       100 ,    .       .         ,       .                .     .

----------


## Tata52676

,         (      ).    ..       40-50 .  1-2  . ,       ,       1-2

----------


## Larkson

> ,         (      ).    ..       40-50 .  1-2  . ,       ,       1-2


      .
   .  ,     -  http://docs.cntd.ru/document/8443175

----------


## Larkson

> ,         (      ).    ..       40-50 .  1-2  . ,       ,       1-2


      .
   .  ,     -  http://docs.cntd.ru/document/8443175

----------


## 2016

> ,    . -,         .  ,   ,           ( ) .      2     :    - "" ,     -"   ".    ...      - " "  ,      .        .    .     .,               .     ,  1    ,  -  ,  .. ,       ,  .    ,       .       ,   "",   ,       "".
> 
>         ,     :       ?   :      ,    ;            ? ,   ...
> 
> 
> 
> "..    ,  ...    ...
>      -    ,    ,     " ,   ,    "...  ,  ,  ,      ,    " ",         ...."
>   -         . , , . -   .


,        .   -      ?  .   ,   .        ,         .  ,    ,       .      ,      ?     ?                .            .    ,  !

----------

> ,  , , ,    .   -    ,  ? , .   ,   . 
>        ,         ? , ,    ,       ?      ,      ? 
>     ?     ,           .   ,     ,    .    ,  !


-,        . ,   -  .    ,    , , ,      .

-,   ,    , , ,   .    .            , ,  ,   .      . 

-,    :     .    .         ,  ,  ,  ,  ...                  .     .  " "   .

----------

,         ?          !!!        ?

----------


## Tata52676

> ,         ?          !!!        ?


,         .   .                3 000 000,00 .           .

----------


## Salary

,  ""  --" ".  -  ,     - ,   ,        . ,  ""        ,          ,    ,     .         , ,        Word  Excel. 
      .,    ,        (, , , ),    ""     ,       "   "?    -       ,     1   , ,   ( 222)          ?

----------

> ,  ""  --" ".  -  ,     - ,   ,        . ,  ""        ,          ,    ,     .         , ,        Word  Excel. 
>       .,    ,        (, , , ),    ""     ,       "   "?    -       ,     1   , ,   ( 222)          ?


,        " "? . , ,  ,    "" -     ,       (    ),      .        "" ,     ? -   ,  . 
      ,    - , ,     .
    .  "  " -     ",  "? , .
      , ,   .       -  " "  ,   " ".

----------


## Chapajghh

, , , ,  :  , ,        ,   - ...?

----------


## Salary

> ,        " "? . , ,  ,    "" -     ,       (    ),      .        "" ,     ? -   ,  . 
>       ,    - , ,     .
>     .  "  " -     ",  "? , .
>       , ,   .       -  " "  ,   " ".


,  ,    ,      -    ,          .   -    .    - !

----------

> - ...


 ,  - ...

      ,

----------


## Tata52676

> ,        " "? . , ,  ,    "" -     ,       (    ),      .        "" ,     ? -   ,  . 
>       ,    - , ,     .
>     .  "  " -     ",  "? , .
>       , ,   .       -  " "  ,   " ".


      .      .      ,     .      ,     .           ,       .    ,   .

----------


## Salary

> .      .      ,     .      ,     .           ,       .    ,   .


     .  ."",       ""    ,   ""  "" ?    ?

----------


## Larkson

,      ,      ?              ?    -  , 
     ,   -  ,          .




> "" ,     ? *-*  **,  .


     ?  - "-   "     ,        -          -  , , ,          .
   .  ,      ,         "  ".          ,      -      - .

----------


## Larkson

,     -          ,    ,  , (    "" ), ,      .
   40  80 ,     /,    ,       .

----------


## Chapajghh

,   ,     , -  ,       ,   .     ,   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Tata52676

> ,   ,     , -  ,       ,   .     ,   ,  ,   ,     .


   ,   ?
  ?   -  13  2007  N 255 "        "       ?      ""  "".
   ,       (    ),      ( ).
   ,     ,           ,       .
    -   1,     :      .

      ,          ,     - ,    - .            .
  .

----------

> ,   ,     , -  ,       ,   .     ,   ,  ,   ,     .



  ,   ?  !      .

----------

" ,           "  ,  "  " ,  . ."
 )))))))))))))))))))     )))))))))))))))))))))) ,    

       .? 

        -   
      ?  ,  ,     ,    ""   -  

 ! !

----------


## Larkson

> ,     ,           ,       .
>     -   1,     :      .


       .  ,    1  ,  ,     ,  ,        ,     -  ,      ( /  )....
 ,     ,  -  ?   -  ,    .
,  ,  -   ,-   (  )        .

----------

> ,   ?  !      .


,    ,     ""?!

----------

,    .    -         ,       .   -      ,           .    ,        . 
           . 

,         ,          -    . 
   -?

----------


## Larkson

-       ,

----------


## Larkson

> , , , ,  :  , ,        ,   - ...?


  -    -       .



> ,  - ...
>       ,


            ,?

----------

> ,        " "? . , ,  ,    "" -     ,       (    ),      .        "" ,     ? -   ,  . 
>       ,    - , ,     .
>     .  "  " -     ",  "? , .
>       , ,   .       -  " "  ,   " ".


..     ,  ,      .     .         (  ).    .  -  ,         ,       .   (   ,   , , ,                     ,  ,   15   ..... ....  ,     ,  ).     - ,    :  -  .
         : , ,    ,    ,        .            ,   ?
  ,   .0503760   7 "      ",     : "   ?"       2015  7  (  -   ).    ?

----------


## Salary

> ..     ,  ,      .     .         (  ).    .  -  ,         ,       .   (   ,   , , ,                     ,  ,   15   ..... ....  ,     ,  ).     - ,    :  -  .
>          : , ,    ,    ,        .            ,   ?
>   ,   .0503760   7 "      ",     : "   ?"       2015  7  (  -   ).    ?


!!!

----------

[QUOTE=;54631290]-     ""       12.02.2016.?   ,      ,  :]

   "" ????   ! !

----------

"" ????   ! ![/QUOTE]

 ""    .

http://www.topspb.tv/news/news97409/ " 1          "

http://topspb.tv/news/news97561/#video "        "

https://www.zaks.ru/new/archive/view/150195 "           "

http://abnews.ru/2016/02/15/deputaty...gskix-shkolax/ "        ,     "

----------

,  .  3,5      .

----------

> ,  .  3,5      .


-  ?   ,     ?    ,   ""  "",        ,          ,           "". -   " ,    !.....".        "".

----------


## Salary



----------

> -  ?   ,     ?    ,   ""  "",        ,          ,           "". -   " ,    !.....".        "".


-...

   ,  - .  .   ,    ,    ,  ))

----------


## Tata52676

,       .      ,           .   :         ,    .

----------

> 



  ,   .,   ,        ,       . ,           -      ,     ?  . . !

----------

.    .    -   ,       -      . ,      -      ?
          -      . 

  - " !" ,  - -      "",   ,  .    .

----------


## Tata52676

.

----------

> .


!    ? -   (   ),     -  " ".     ,  ,   !  ,      .

----------

> ,      .


        . -    .

----------


## nachfin

-   .        . : ..

----------

> -   .        . : ..


    . 
     ?     ?  ?
  ,  . . 5 .   .

----------

30.03.2016.       ,     :   :  ()      :
       :    ?

 ,  -  , , ,   !!!!!

   3  25.02.2016 

-  Park Inn 
-, . , . 1, . 


30  2016 ()
, ,  :
, ,   1  2016 
           (. )

    ,  -   
 ..
10.00-11.00	1.   :  ()      :
       :    ?
  (   ),    ;
     -    -;
     6-   2-,  ..   ;
       ()       2016;
            -.

----------


## Tata52676

> 30.03.2016.       ,     :   :  ()      :
>        :    ?
> 
>  ,  -  , , ,   !!!!!
> 
>    3  25.02.2016 
> 
> -  Park Inn 
> -, . , . 1, . 
> ...


  ,   ?

----------

> !    ? -   (   ),     -  " ".     ,  ,   !  ,      .


         .
  , .  01.10.16,    .  -       ,         -             .

----------

2    255 .

----------

> 2    255 .


   -  .  " "   ,   -   ?
   .  ,       ,  .. .      - , ( 255 ).

----------

,  11.03.2016  https://www.zaks.ru/new/archive/view/150978

   -                         .

   ,             ,               "    -   "        1 .        ,               1 .

                   -,   -,     -,    -,   ,     -  . 

"              ,   .          ".

       ,       ,          .  ,    ,         -.           .

15         ,      -.       ,   ,        ,   .                      .

----------


## Tata52676

.      .       .

----------

!    .  . ,   ,     (   )  ,      .       .      .     .  ,   ,          ,   ()  ,        .   .         .      .

----------


## Chapajghh

> .


    ...

----------

> !    .  . ,   ,     (   )  ,      .       .      .     .  ,   ,          ,   ()  ,        .   .         .      .


,     ,  ,      -     .     .            .     .

----------

> ,     ,  ,      -     .     .            .     .


     -   .  ,   ,       ??

----------

> -   .  ,   ,       ??


       ,   ,       .     - .      ,                .

----------

> ,     ,  ,      -     .     .            .     .


     ?   ,             !         -     .

----------

> ,   ,       .     - .      ,                .


   20-  ,   " ",  ,     ,    "" . 
  -  !

----------


## La Femme

> 20-  ,   " ",  ,     ,    "" . 
>   -  !


,   ,

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   ,       .


  ,      ,  ?   ,      (   .    )     .   .         . ?     .       .       .        ?

----------


## Tata52676

> ,   ,       .     - .      ,                .


   ? ?   ,    ,     .           ,              30-40 .     ,  ,    -      .

----------


## Tata52676

:
 !

    (  23.03.2016)       :



1)                   (  );

2)          (   ,     ),     .

----------

> ? ?   ,    ,     .           ,              30-40 .     ,  ,    -      .


  ?    ? 
 -  ,      .        "", "", "  "  ..     (!)        ,    .   
. ,   ,   .     .  .       .

----------


## Tata52676

!       .                  .      ,     ,    .       .   ,           .       .

----------

> ?    ? 
>  -  ,      .        "", "", "  "  ..     (!)        ,    .   
> . ,   ,   .     .  .       .


!            ,        .    ,      ,    ,         .

----------

!))))

----------


## Tata52676

> :
>  !
> 
>     (  23.03.2016)       :
> 
> 
> 
> 1)                   (  );
> 
> 2)          (   ,     ),     .


    ?

----------

> !))))


       .

----------

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## Larkson

> :
>  !
> 
>     (  23.03.2016)       :
> 
> 
> 
> 1)                   (  );
> 
> 2)          (   ,     ),     .


       .  ,    ,      .      ,    .         ,        ?     (   ),       .

     - ? ,?

----------


## Tata52676

,   ,

----------


## Larkson

> ,   ,


 ,    :Smilie: 
       .

----------

> !    .  . ,   ,     (   )  ,      .       .      .     .  ,   ,          ,   ()  ,        .   .         .      .


,      !     ,      5-6 .

----------


## margo46

> .


??? 3   4 ,  400 .   ...         ?  ?       402- ,      .  .?

----------


## Tata52676

> ??? 3   4 ,  400 .   ...         ?  ?       402- ,      .  .?


   ,   - 40-50  ,   -  300,    .  - 1 ,   -  20      ,   .

----------

> ??? 3   4 ,  400 .   ...         ?  ?       402- ,      .  .?


     ,     ..

 402-       ..

             ,     402-,         ,         -     , 
     -   ,     ...

   "  " -  ,   ,  ,      ... 
     -

  ?  ""  ?     ,    ?
     ,       ?   ,,    ?
   -       ,   ,     ,  ?       .

     ,        .
        "  "-   ""      ""  ,          ...     ?    ??

           ,    " ",  ,   ?

----------

> . ,   ,   .     .  .       .


          ,         ,           ,  ,      ,     ,   .
 ,   ,  ,   .
           . . .      " ".

               ....

----------

> ,     ..
> 
>  402-       ..
> 
>              ,     402-,         ,         -     , 
>      -   ,     ...
> 
>    "  " -  ,   ,  ,      ... 
>      -
> ...


 ,     ,  .
"     -   "()
   , ,    - .
    - " ..."       -  -    .
     ,         -  ,,   ,     .        ,      - ,,.
-  ,     ,

----------

,       ,     ,   ..,   .  ,    .

----------


## Tata52676

> ,       ,     ,   ..,   .  ,    .


   - ,   , ,  ,  ,       .

----------

> - ,   , ,  ,  ,       .


 ,         =( ,   .

----------

,         .   , ,    .     - .

----------

.          .     -  ,    .       .  ,    ,    .     ,    ,         .

----------

!         ?               ?  
    "  ",        ,    :    (        ),   .     ,     .

----------


## Tata52676

... ....      .     .    .
http://oletter.org/articles/%D0%BF%D...%8B%D0%BC-2016

----------

:     ,       .
, ,     .         ?    . 
  " "       .         .

----------


## Tata52676

,      .      .   ,   (  )       .

----------


## Tata52676

!
         -.           .. ,                    .      - .. .
      ,  :
1.	    10.1.  161         ()     ( )         .   11   ,   ,      ( ),    ( )      ,    .
               ( )              .
2.	           7    06  2011   402-   
3.	         05  2013   44-       ,         ,     2  12,  107,      ,   ,         .
 ,          ,       ,                 .
  ,                .               ,        ,            .         150       .               , -           .
           .
         ,        .  .            .        ,        .
                    .

----------

-     .       ,    (?).
   .,        .          .
     ,    ,        ?

----------

> -     .       ,    (?).
>    .,        .          .
>      ,    ,        ?


      ...            ,    ?

----------

Tata52676, !    .        "",   15  ,     ,        ,       "".

----------


## Nina V

> ,      .      .   ,   (  )       .


--,      .

----------

Nina V,  , .      ?

----------


## ludmilka93

,     , ,     ,     ,    - ,    .             ,    .       .  ,    .           ,      .     ,         ,   .        .   ,  ,          .        ,   .       .

----------


## Nagano

,            .
 -       ?
     / ,     -       ?
    -      ?
      ,        .
    .

402-   ,           ,   ,          .

          ?

----------


## Tata52676

,   ,         .   -  ,      -  .    .         .       .          .

----------


## topalov

> 


   . -...

----------


## Nagano

> .


    .
    , ,          )

----------


## Nagano

-    ""     ?
   90 .      50 .  .

            1 .  :
-   ;
-     .

      ,     ,      ?

----------


## Tata52676

4-8    , 30   , 5-8      ,     12 .   .    .       ,        .

----------


## Nagano

> 4-8    , 30   , 5-8      ,     12 .   .    .       ,        .


   .       .       , .
    -  ""        . ,   .       ,           .          ,              .    - ,   ,      ..    ,             ,   ..,     .

----------


## Tata52676

.    .

----------

.      .    ,  , !   ,      ,        .      .      ,      ,    ,  " ,  ",     ,         .        , ,      ,      1 =))

----------


## Tata52676

.   -  .       .              .      1,    ,      .

----------

> .      .    ,  , !   ,      ,        .      .      ,      ,    ,  " ,  ",     ,         .        , ,      ,      1 =))


 .  .

----------

-    ???  ,    ,       .

----------

,   ,

----------

!    ,     ,         .

----------

,   .       9-      ?!

----------

> ,   ,


    ??

----------

,    -  ,      ,    ?   ,   ?!

----------

> ,    -  ,      ,    ?   ,   ?!


    ? =(((

----------

> -    ???  ,    ,       .


   ,  -    .
, ,       -   ,        ,      .

----------

> ? =(((


   ?
    -  ?
      ""

----------

[QUOTE=;54674993]   ?
    -  ?
      ""[/QU

,      .       -       .          ,    .

----------

> -


-   - -    .     .  " "   ...    ,          " -"

----------


## Tata52676

,    .       .
        .

----------

,

----------

> ,


  -   ? - ,      -?

----------

.

  ,             .
 2013    (  ))))               -       .
      ,          -  01.07.2014 .,        ..
 ,           .

     .
    1,   .

       -  .
      -  .
  -   2013  -  .

:
-  ,   ,   -?
- ,    ,      ,        .
-       ?
- ,      ,        
-    -  ?
- ,     ,    ?
- ... (   ) ,  ,  ,   ,          .
-    ,  ,   !    20 ,  Ѩ   ,   ٨   !

  90% .
         ,  ,          .
   ,       ,       ,       .

          ,  , - ,        , -   ..       .     ,  .

 ,   ,    ,        -    90 .

----------

.   ,        ,        ?  "  ",       ,  .      - - "".      ,  80%       .

"   "".      . ,   , ,  .    ?     ..

----------

> ,   ,    ,        -    90 .


     ?            ,      ? ...

----------


## Tata52676

> .
> 
>   ,             .
>  2013    (  ))))               -       .
>       ,          -  01.07.2014 .,        ..
>  ,           .
> 
>      .
>     1,   .
> ...


    ,    ,   .   .       ,    .   ,  6- .      31 ,   ......

----------

> ,    ,   .   .       ,    .   ,  6- .      31 ,   ......


   20    6- ,       ?
       ,     .

----------

> 20    6- ,       ?
>        ,     .


      .

----------

> .


,    ,     .

----------

> ,    ,     .


 ! ...

----------


## Tata52676

> 20    6- ,       ?
>        ,     .


   ,    ,       .       ,      ,     ,      ,         .      .

----------

,          :Wink: 

, , -     80%  ?     " "  50%?!

----------

, ,    .
   ,  
,      :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## ludmilka93

.       ,       ,         .       ,  "",  ,  ,   .

----------

,        ,     ))

----------


## Tata52676

, ,   .     ,    . ,     .      .
         ,     .
      -  "",  .     ,   .

----------


## 20

,    -    .       .      ,   ""    .  - .        ,     :      " ", ,      .      ",  ".
       . ,   ,    .  .

----------

> ,    -    .       .      ,   ""    .  - .        ,     :      " ", ,      .      ",  ".
>        . ,   ,    .  .


  -...       "  " , "  ...     ,  ,      ,     .    ...     ,     .

----------

,              ,         ,  14,15,16  ?        ?

----------

> ,              ,         ,  14,15,16  ?        ?


      ?  , , ))   ,  ,    20      ***  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    -    .       .      ,   ""    .  - .        ,     :      " ", ,      .      ",  ".
>        . ,   ,    .  .


?     ? )))  ,      -   ,     -   . 4-5  , ,      ,    ,       ,   ,    "", "".   , ,   :yes: 
  -          ,   -         ,      ,    ,    .  ,          ,   ))

----------

? =)

----------

,      )     ,    ,       )))

----------



----------

> 


""    ?       ?    -     ""     ?

----------

> 


  .   ?     ,          .

----------

> .   ?     ,          .


   ?          .      " "    ))   ,   ))          ,    ;-)

----------

???

----------

> ?          .      " "    ))   ,   ))          ,    ;-)


 ,    ,        ,       .       ,     .

----------

> ,    ,        ,       .       ,     .


           ?))  ,     ?    ,       ,        ,        ))       "    " ?))) 

,       :Wink:

----------


## Tata52676

,               .

----------

[QUOTE=;54690394]           ?))  ,     ?    ,       ,        ,        ))       "    " ?))) 

,       :Wink: [/QUOTE
          .    ,     ,    .               (     ),         .

----------

, :

1.    
2.      ,    2017 ,       
3.

----------


## Tata52676

> , :
> 
> 1.    
> 2.      ,    2017 ,       
> 3.


  .     .    .       ,     .       .      .    .    .

----------

[/QUOTE
          .    ,     ,    .               (     ),         .[/QUOTE]



         ? ))) ...         ,     ,    -)))      ,           .   ,       ))       .   ,  ,       ""?!)))

----------

- ,    , ""  ,      ,      ,        (, ).    ? -.

----------

> [/QUOTE
>           .    ,     ,    .               (     ),         .




         ? ))) ...         ,     ,    -)))      ,           .   ,       ))       .   ,  ,       ""?!)))[/QUOTE]
  .

----------

,   2017.    =(

----------


## Tata52676

01-02-1390/16-0-0  19.05.2016       -         01.01.2017      .        .  .    ?

----------

?            ?    10%    .         .    12000 ???

----------


## kulek

,,    ,       .

----------

01-02-1390/16-0-0  19.05.2016

----------


## kulek

,

----------

,     24.06.16?  , :  01.10.2016             .        .

----------

?

----------

24.06.16 #19-,    - ..

----------

:  , , , ,  ,  ,   .

----------

.   ,       ?

----------

,      )

----------

.     ,        (  ))))

----------

18.09.16,  ))     ,          ))

----------

?       ? =(

----------


## Tata52676

**,         ?    ,    .

----------

!!!!

----------

,    .      " ",        ))

----------

.    ?   ?

----------

(-:

----------

> (-:


 !    ,    ? =)))        .

----------


## Victory16

!    ?!  ,    ....   ?  ...

----------

,  .      ,           .  -=  -    " ".

----------


## Victory16

2016?!    2017 ...    ...++ ...       (((           ,     :'(

----------


## margo46

,        ,    01.01.2017.-

----------

,      ?

----------


## Victory16

> ,        ,    01.01.2017.-


  ?       ?         ,      -   ,     .   ?

----------


## Victory16

> ,      ?


    ,        3  ...

----------

> ,        3  ...


  ,      ,    .  , -     ,      ,          .

----------

> ,        ,    01.01.2017.-


   ,     :-D

----------


## topalov

> 


 ,        .
     "" -  ...

----------

..         ? ...   .      .

----------


## margo46

> ?       ?         ,      -   ,     .   ?


,,!!  .

----------


## Victory16

> ,,!!  .


     -?    ?

----------

,  ,   .

----------


## margo46

-  ...

----------

.:" ...    ("  ")   "....

----------

,  ?  ? ""   ?

----------

,    - * *       1 .

----------

,      .

----------


## 85

.            .       2018 .         .   .      1   ?   ?      .      ,    .    ?     ?       .   ?         .    ?

----------


## 85

.    ?   ,              .      .

----------


## Tata52676

?

----------

> .            .       2018 .         .   .      1   ?   ?      .      ,    .    ?     ?       .   ?         .    ?


    : , , ?      ?

----------


## 85

.     .

----------

2017 .            ;-)

----------

> .     .


   ?

----------


## 85



----------

> 


      ?      ,        ?        ?))) ,         ,  .   )))

----------

> 2017 .            ;-)


    ?

----------

-

----------

> -


  -:   01.04.2017,   01.07.2017,   01.04.2018, .  01.04.2019.    . ""    .
     .

----------

?

----------


## Tata52676

.     .

----------

1 -      ..         (   )

----------

> .     .


   -  , " ".

----------


## 1978

,        . :     :
 ..           ()    () 
1.*    ()     ,   ,     ,   ,  ()            ( )  ()  ,     ,       ,    

 ,       ,             ,    :

----------

?   ?

----------

> ,        . :     :
>  ..           ()    () 
> 1.*    ()     ,   ,     ,   ,  ()            ( )  ()  ,     ,       ,    
> 
>  ,       ,             ,    :


   .     44-,    ,      ...    ,    ,  .      ,  .   .

----------


## 1978

> .     44-,    ,      ...    ,    ,  .      ,  .   .


 , ,  ,  ....

----------

> , ,  ,  ....


         :  ,       ))))

----------


## Tata52676

.      "  ".

----------

.        .
       .

----------



----------

20 ,   .    ( +  + )       - ...  ,  -  ,            ... ,  ..

----------


## topalov

> 20 ,   .


?
 ,       (, .. "") -       ?

----------


## topalov

,  ""       "  "    -  " "...

----------


## Tata52676

> ,  ""       "  "    -  " "...


       ,        ,          01.01.2017...

----------


## topalov

*Tata52676*,     .
 ,  .

----------

-,    .    . . ,    , ,        ,     ,    ,      .  -  "".   ,             ,  . , ,     ,   .

----------


## Tata52676

*topalov*,      44-

----------

.    ?     ,    .    -   .     ,    ...  ,   , :  ,     .

----------

> -,    .    . . ,    , ,        ,     ,    ,      .  -  "".   ,             ,  . , ,     ,   .


        6- .
  - ,        ,        .

----------


## topalov

*Tata52676*,     44-  ,         -      ,    ""   .

----------


## Tata52676

http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/451053/

----------

( )    ,   30.09.16 .   1 .    -   -,         .  ,  ,  , ...  ,    ..  2      )))))  5  .  ,   .       .

----------

> ( )    ,   30.09.16 .   1 .    -   -,         .  ,  ,  , ...  ,    ..  2      )))))  5  .  ,   .       .


    ?    ?   (, ) ?

----------


## La Femme

> ( )    ,   30.09.16 .   1 .    -   -,         .  ,  ,  , ...  ,    ..  2      )))))  5  .  ,   .       .


   ??

----------

,     .      .        .

----------


## topalov

-   - *MichaelSeat*?

----------

> ?     ,  80%       ""   ,  , ,  ,     ?  .  - .   ...    .


! 80        ,      15 ..       ,        ,     ,   " "  .    ()    50 ..    !

----------

> ! 80        ,      15 ..       ,        ,     ,   " "  .    ()    50 ..    !


        ? 
       .   /

----------

> ? 
>        .   /


       ?   ?)))

----------

> ?   ?)))


      ,

----------

> ! 80        ,      15 ..       ,        ,     ,   " "  .    ()    50 ..    !


    ,   ,   ,   69%   ,      - 48%.   80%  , ?

----------


## marina-gdj

, ,    :    140 .   ,      6-, , , ,   540 ,       (   ).,            2 .    ,   (  , 60      ),      .  ..             ,       ?   ,     ,      ,     -    -            . ,  - . , ,  -  ,    -  ,     .           !
          ,   / "    ", ..     , , ,

----------

> ,


....  .     ?    "".    ,     ,     ,     ,       ,        ,      ,  - ,       ,  , ,  )))

----------

> , ,    :    140 .   ,      6-, , , ,   540 ,       (   ).,            2 .    ,   (  , 60      ),      .  ..             ,       ?   ,     ,      ,     -    -            . ,  - . , ,  -  ,    -  ,     .           !
>           ,   / "    ", ..     , , ,


           " ".

----------

> , ,    :    140 .   ,      6-, , , ,   540 ,       (   ).,            2 .    ,   (  , 60      ),      .  ..             ,       ?   ,     ,      ,     -    -            . ,  - . , ,  -  ,    -  ,     .           !
>           ,   / "    ", ..     , , ,


      ,

----------

> " ".


 ?     ,     . ,      , .    - ,    ,  . ,   ,     .     :  - ,  - ,    ,       .

----------

> ?     ,     . ,      , .    - ,    ,  . ,   ,     .     :  - ,  - ,    ,       .


    ,      .

----------

> ,      .

----------

> 


    .  ,

----------


## La Femme

> ? 
>        .   /


           ,

----------

> ?     ,     . ,      , .    - ,    ,  . ,   ,     .     :  - ,  - ,    ,       .


...   " "     ,  .  ?

----------

> 


  ,   **  .    .

----------

> ,      .


    ""    ?         - , ,    .

----------

> ""    ?         - , ,    .


    ,      ,   ?

----------

> ,      ,   ?


   . 
      -  .      .       ,         ,     ,   .

----------

> . 
>       -  .      .       ,         ,     ,   .


     ,          .. - ))))

----------


## _

, ! ,    ?
     ,  .     ..         -   .    . ,  ,    ,  .  -   .  ,      ? 
    ,    .

----------

.         (   2017            - ).  ,       .      ( )    ( ) (  ).    , 769  768 .         ,   ..            ,   .      .          .    .    :Smilie:

----------


## marina-gdj

> ,


      ,      ,     ,    ,    .    ,        ,  ,        ,    .

----------

> . 
>       -  .      .       ,         ,     ,   .


  ,     ,    -      ( -  ).           (  .            ) ,     ( . .          )          ,    .          .    :           ,       ,          ,    ,    (    ),       ,        .

----------

> ,     ,    -      ( -  ).           (  .            ) ,     ( . .          )          ,    .          .    :           ,       ,          ,    ,    (    ),       ,        .


     ?
     (?)  .
,  ,     ,  -   ,        -      .

----------

> ?
>      (?)  .
> ,  ,     ,  -   ,        -      .


   ,       ,      ,       .      "  .  -",     :"    ".      -       .

----------

> ,       ,      ,       .      "  .  -",     :"    ".      -       .


     ,  ,    59-,      .
     ,      ,          ,        -    :Smilie: 
         .                  .     -       .

----------

> ,  ,    59-,      .
>      ,      ,          ,        -   
>          .                  .     -       .


1        .
2       (       )   -  .
3.      ,        (      )        ,  ,    .
4                 .  -  ,   .

----------


## margo46

.
   "   "             ?

----------

> .
>    "   "             ?


        ?  :Wow:

----------

> .
>    "   "             ?


     ?

----------

> 2       (       )   *-  .*


    -       -    ,    ,       .
     (,      -  ,   ,  ,    )  ,    .

----------

> ?


        ( ,   ),    ,       .

----------


## marina-gdj

,    ,         ,    ,  ,        ,       ,       ,    ,    .      .  "  ", ,   ,  ,

----------


## marina-gdj

, ,       ,             ,  -   ,    .    ,     ,

----------

.          -          .          -    .         .     .
         , ,  ,           ,          .

----------

> , ,       ,             ,  -   ,    .    ,     ,


-  !  :Smilie: 
   .     .

----------

.    -  ,       ,       ,     !!!!!!!!!

----------


## VLDMR

> 


 :
" - ..
"

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :
> " - ..
> "


   , .      ,    .
    ,

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


 ,         ,                 .   , - ,     .          ..   ,     30-40.     ,   . 
   ,       ,  ,    .. ...
              .
    -     ** ,       ,      "  "?

      -      bus.gov.ru ?  ""       ?

----------

> -       -    ,    ,       .
>      (,      -  ,   ,  ,    )  ,    .


 ,        ))   ,   : "    (.....)  -  ". 

   "" ...       :Redface:

----------

?

----------


## topalov

> bus.gov.ru ?  ""       ?


...   ,        ...

----------


## marina-gdj

,          .  ,   , -,      , ,        .    .
         ,     ,      -      ,   ,   ,         . ,        , ..     -   (       -   ),            . 
 , "   " ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   .   ,    - .  .

----------

> 


   ,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,


     ?       ,     ,   .    ,     .               =)

----------

> ,          .  ,   , -,      , ,        .    .
>          ,     ,      -      ,   ,   ,         . ,        , ..     -   (       -   ),            . 
>  , "   " ,  ,    ,    ,    ,   .   ,    - .  .


!!!   ,      30-40%     ,  ,   50,
    , -     , 
(  ,   ,   ,  ,  , 
     20    )
            ,    )))

        ,   - , 
      -     - 
    ,   ,      ,
  ,     ))) 
    ,     ??       ,

   ,       ,     ........
     -         , 
    -       ,   
      2017,  .. 
  , ,       . ,    .
 ,           ,   .
   ,      ,   ,    ,
     ,        ))))
         -     )))

----------


## margo46

> ( ,   ),    ,       .


         ,      ( ...)

----------


## Nagano

> , .      ,    .
>     ,


    ,          ,     ,       .

      .. ,    .
1.    .
        ,         (       6-,   ..),      ..
 ,     ""        , , .  ,      ,    ?   ?       ..           ..

 , ,  ,   , .    -         ,      ?      ???  -    !

2.     ,     ,     ,   ,           "", ..     ,   ,      !,    , -      . 
           .
..           !

3.       .         ,            .
 -  ,     ?     - -. ..    ,       , , / ?
  3-4 ..      ?
  - .     ,     ,  1    ,    -  ,   .
  ,       ,      ,        ..  ,       ,   ..   .
    ,    ,   " "   .
  -       ?   ?
 -        ,     ..      .   ,               ?        -  ,       .
 -  ,   ,   ..       .

      ,   !      ,   .       ,      ,          ..
 /    ,        ,     /   

     !

   ,         ,          ( ),        !         ,         :Smilie:

----------

1  2017 .

----------

> 1  2017 .


?
  -

----------

> " "  ,           - .    ,       -.


                  ,                 ,     /.      /.    5   .

----------

> 1  2017 .


     ?   ?

----------

-   .     ,          15   .      18 .     02.11.2016
http://mf.mosreg.ru/dokumenty/

----------

- ?        =(

----------


## La Femme

!!       -,  ,   ,     ,   ,      !!!! / 40000 . 5799328

----------

2018     ,        .

----------

> 2018     ,        .


        ,,  ,   ???

----------

> ,,  ,   ???


    2019 ,    1 .           .

----------

> 2019 ,    1 .           .


    .     .

----------

2018    .
   ,    2018         ,  ?

----------


## dvap

,   ,       .  ,      17           ,       - .          .       16 ,     7,7% (),     ,  .        ,      .. .
             .  : -    .

----------


## margo46

> : -    .


       ???    ?      ?           ...

----------

> -       -    ,    ,       .
>      (,      -  ,   ,  ,    )  ,    .


  ,    ,    !

----------


## topalov

> 


  ?
       . 
 ?)))

----------


## ludmilka93

> ?
>        . 
>  ?)))


 -

----------

2019 ,    1 .           .

   ""  ?      :  2016, , ,  2017  .. ,   : ,  .

----------

,  . ,       .   . ,             .

----------

,       .

----------

.     .   .

----------


## La Femme

> .     .   .


  ?

----------

> ?


    ?

----------

> ,       .

----------

> 2019 ,    1 .           .
> 
>    ""  ?      :  2016, , ,  2017  .. ,   : ,  .


   ?     "",       ?!      ?  ,     ?

----------

.   - ,          .

----------



----------

8  2010 . 83-                 ()  ( -  )    ,       ()  () (  ),  ()     (  ),       ,  :
-                   ;
-                      .
         ,         ,     ,       .
              6  2011 .  402-    ,         ,      29.07.1998 N 34,     ,      .       ,      03.11.2006 N 174- "  ".
    11           ,       ,   . 
    . 1 . 7    6  2011 .  402-                 (, ).
                         . 
  421     ,         .         ,       ,     .              ,  -   .   . 421   ,                   .
,                   .
 ,    71 ( )   ,        .          6  2011 .  402-   ,   ,       .  ,       ,       . ,           .
     :       ,   .                  .

----------

,  , - .    .       .      .

----------

> ,  , - .    .       .      .


 ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


    .

----------

> .


  ?   ? , -        .

----------

> ?   ? , -        .


        ,     ,       .   -:  - !

----------

> ,     ,       .   -:  - !


...-  .        ,      .

----------

.

----------

,

----------

,    ""- .

----------

,

----------

,    ?    ...          ???

----------

,    ,         .

----------

?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


   -   ,     - .

----------


## La Femme

> ,    ?    ...          ???


           ??  ,     ??

----------

> ??  ,     ??



       . , ,  42 ..

----------

, .  .      ?

----------

> , .  .      ?


     ? )))

----------

,    ,     .

----------


## miss_tatyana

"  .          .       .           ,     . " -

            ,       ,        ,       ,  ,      .    ,             10%,    10  30 .      .       ,       ,        ..       (  )    ,  ,    ,        ,         .

----------

,     ,        1?

----------

> ,    ,     .


,        2000-)   ,      ,      .      "  ,    ".  

 ,        .   . )

----------

.    ,    :
1.        ,                   ,        402 .                . ,     .      ,  ,   ?
2.          ,   ,            (  )           (     ).       ? 
       ,

----------

> 1.        ,                   ,        402 .                . ,     .      ,  ,   ?


           .



> 2.          ,   ,            (  )           (     ).       ? 
>        ,


     ..  .  ?    .,   ..
      ?
    .      ?     -       ,   ?

----------

> .
> 
>      ..  .  ?    .,   ..
>       ?
>     .      ?     -       ,   ?


        .    .                .          .     ,    .        ( )         ,      ( )

----------

.   ( )    (  )    . .        .

----------


## topalov

.
  ,          " ".
  402-        ,  .    ,      ""  "".    .          .

----------

?        ?        ?       ?      )))))

----------

> ?        ?        ?       ?      )))))


    -  .       =)

----------

3 .   .       .   ,  ,   2  .

----------

> 3 .   .       .   ,  ,   2  .


!    ...

----------

,    ?  ,    ? .

----------

! ,         31.01.2017  5 ",  ",     . .

----------


## Xpander

> ! ,         31.01.2017  5 ",  ",     . .


http://www.ug.ru/archive/68573



> ,          7 .

----------

,!   ,        ?

----------

> ,!   ,        ?


     * *.     ...

----------

" "   .   (  , , ,  )    .      ,   1,1 .   600 .  500 .  .

----------


## topalov

> 


  " "  .
  - ....

----------

[QUOTE=;54819799]" "   .   (  , , ,  )    .      ,   1,1 .   600 .  500 .  .[/QUOTE

..    ???

----------

,

       .

----------

,  ,   ,      . ,    ,

----------

> ,  ,   ,      . ,    ,


   , ,    ,       ,     .

----------

> , ,    ,       ,     .


        ?

----------

,    ?
 , ,    - ,    ,     ,    , ,    .     .

----------

500   ))  300   ,

----------

?    .?)))

----------

. , , ,    .       - .,   .    ,   .,       ,     .        ,      ..  ,          55 ..  ,   - 70 .  ,   840 .     ,   ,      500 .  .

----------

> . , , ,    .       - .,   .    ,   .,       ,     .        ,      ..  ,          55 ..  ,   - 70 .  ,   840 .     ,   ,      500 .  .


 ,  ?         - 2     ,   .     :     ,   !

----------

.       .     ,  10       .   -       .    .      ?       ,     1.

----------

> .       .     ,  10       .   -       .    .      ?       ,     1.


  -  ?

----------

?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


  :yes:

----------

.      .

----------

?          )))     -

----------



----------


## topalov

"" -  ?
 ,    ,     .

----------

.    ?

----------


## topalov

?
    2    .      . ?    ( ,      ).
      ?

----------

> ?          )))     -


     - , ,  .     .   ,

----------

.        .

----------

> ,     .


 ?

----------


## topalov

**, -, ,   :Smilie: 
   ,    .

----------

:  ,  -  1    .    ,         .    ,   1   .  :Frown: (

----------

,  1.01      ...    , .     ,   .

----------

.   ,    .  .

----------

> .   ,    .  .


   ,     ,       .

----------

!           ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


    ?   ,  ....

----------

-   ,      ,           -         ,        / .     , ,    / .
        ,      ,      ,     . 
             ,    ,     (   -  )  ..,  ..
     ,   .

----------

?

----------


## topalov

> ,    ,     (   -  )  ..,  ..


             "" .
    -     ..        .
 ,   -   (),     (),     .
   ,      ,      .

----------

> ,   -   (),     (),     .
>    ,      ,      .


     ,   :Smilie:  ,     ,      ,     -   ,       ,    -  : "  ?"        ,           .  :Frown:

----------

.  01.01.2018.      .    ,    .     .

----------

[QUOTE=;54887560]   .  01.01.2018.      .    ,    .     .[/QUOTE

    -?   ??? =))

----------

4 .    ,  ,    ,     .     ,     .        .

----------

> .


,       ,   ,      ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,   ,      ,


   ,          : , ,    .   ,   ,   : -,     , -,  -  ,    ,  ,   ,  .   ,   -     .

----------

> ,          : , ,    .   ,   ,   : -,     , -,  -  ,    ,  ,   ,  .   ,   -     .


  !       .  ,     (    ).       ,    **.

----------


## 2016

,                     .   ,       ,   .

----------

!!!
    ,    .                ,      .
        .           180   ,    15   .     ,        .    ,  .            .

----------

> !!!
>     ,    .                ,      .
>         .           180   ,    15   .     ,        .    ,  .            .


   ,      .

----------

> ,      .


    ?      ?       .
    ,          .     ,

----------

> ,       ,   .


 ,      .  -   ,    , !     -

----------

> ?      ?       .
>     ,          .     ,


     ?    ,              ,       ?     .

----------

> ,


    ?              ?

----------

> ?              ?


 , .
    (),   , ..    .
  .     ,    (  ).

----------

> ?    ,              ,       ?     .


      ,        .

----------

> , .
>     (),   , ..    .
>   .     ,    (  ).


  -   .     ,

----------

> ,        .


    . ,    .

----------


## 2016

> ?      ?       .
>     ,          .     ,


     :             ,    .    ,       .         - ,   ,     , .           .   , ,          .

----------

> :             ,    .    ,       .         - ,   ,     , .           .   , ,          .


   ,     1/4 ,   . 
   1/4  ,  -     1/4.
    70/30,    -

----------

> .


     ?      ?

----------


## topalov

)))

----------


## marina-gdj

> , ,          .


    ,  -        .  ,   .       ,  , ,   .

----------

-            .      22,5%    77,5%      -.            .

----------

.        ?         ?

----------

> .        ?         ?


    01.01.2018    4   1 . .

----------

-  .?

----------

.   ,     ,   -             .

----------

?     ....

----------

,  -      ?         . ,    , ,  ,   . , -     ?

----------

,   ,   ,      .

----------


## 2016

> ,   ,   ,      .


        ?

----------

[QUOTE=2016;54921435]        ?[/QUOTE

 ,

----------


## 2016

[QUOTE=;54921456]


> ?[/QUOTE
>  ,


  " "? .       . ,     ?  :Smilie:                18 ?

----------

,    - 1  2018,    2,           .  ,    .

----------

> ,    - 1  2018,    2,           .  ,    .


 ?   ,            ?

----------

)))   ,      ,        " " .    )))    ,    -         ,      -     ""     "". .  .
,   ,    ?      ? ?

----------

> )))   ,      ,        " " .    )))    ,    -         ,      -     ""     "". .  .
> ,   ,    ?      ? ?


    ,   2019      6 ,   ,     ,,   ,  ,

----------

?

----------

,             .         ,      .        4 ,    ,    346-  ( .),       .     ,     ...   ,       -   ,    ,    ,       ,      -    .

----------


## 2016

> ,   2019      6 ,   ,     ,,   ,  ,


 1,5 .       ?

----------

- ?           -  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

?      ?

----------

